# My Daily Report www.yourbestpick.com



## yourbestpick (Oct 2, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Sunday *But First Today We Have a 1 Day Special for a Month Of Preferred Service and If Interested in This 1 Day Special Do Email us at yourbestpick@hotmail.com and Our Preferred Customers are On a Nice 27-8 Run Last 35 Plays Including 4-1 With There Plays Yesterday and Today We Have Your Day Started with Us Releasing 2 NFL Winners which Includes a HUGE NFL 5 STAR WINNER and We Are Already 3-0 This Week with Your NFL Selections as We Won Your MNF Winner with Dallas and this Past Thursday 2-0 In the NFL plus Today 6 MLB Winners which Includes a MLB STATLOCK Backed by 2 MLB Systems Combined to go a Solid 23-1 THIS MLB SEASON plus a MLB STATLOCK which is a Solid 13-1 Since August 11th plus a MLB STATLOCK TOTAL Backed by a MLB System which is a PERFECT 14-0 Since JUne 1st plus a MLB STATLOCK backed by a MLB System which is a Solid 14-1 Since April 26th

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 3, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Big Monday *and That Can Only Mean One thing, Thats Right MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL and Remember Last Monday as We Won With Dallas and Yesterday Another Winning Day In the Books and Today We Look to Continue the Winnings as we Releas a HUGE MNF SUPERLOCK Winner Between Sanfransisco-LA Rams plus Today 9 MLB Winners which Includes Our NL UNDERDOG GAME OF THE WEEK backed by a Red Hot MLB System which is a PERFECT 8-0 Since Sept 13th plus a MLB STATLOCK Which is a PERFECT 6-0 THIS MLB SEASON plus a MLB STATLOCK backed by a PERFECT 16-0 System Including That Same MLB System Being a PERFECT 5-0 THIS MLB SEASON plus a MLB STATLOCK Backed by 2 MLB Systems Combined to go a PERFECT 11-0 and Finally Why Not Become a MOnthly Preferred Client as Our Clients are On a NIce 27-8 Run Last 35 Plays

www.yourbestpick.com

free comp at www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## igobets.com (Oct 3, 2022)

Football Predictions Today 04/10/22 | Champions League | Betting Tips |
					

Football Predictions Today 04/10/22 | Champions League | Betting Tips |




					igobets.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 4, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Super Tuesday *But First What a Way To Close the NFL Week as we Gave You Yesterday Sanfransisco as We Went 4-1 This Week In the NFL Including NFL 5 Star Release On Sunday and Right NOw for Yous that Just Play Our NFL Selections We Have an NFL Special for $100 for a Month For Our NFL Selections, If Interested Email Us At yourbestpick@hotmail.com and Right Now On the Card we Are Releasing 7 MLB Winners which Includes a MLB STATLOCK Backed by 2 MLB Systems Combined to go a PERFECT 28-0 plus a MLB STATLOCK backed by 6 MLB Systems Combined to go a Solid 75-2

comp

MLB NY Mets Team Total Over in gm 1 of Double Header

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 7, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Friday *and Yesterday We Released One Play and You Know the Result, a Winner with Your NFL Thursday Night Football Winner with the Indy Colts and Today We Are Releasing 2 MLB Playoff Winners which Includes a MLB STATLOCK backed by a MLB System which is a 6-1 Since Sept 4th plus a HUGE COLLEGE FOOTBALL SDUPERLOCK and Remember One of Our Plays Today is a 5 Star Play and Our 5 Star Plays Are On Fire


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 8, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Saturday *as We Look to Bounce Back From Yesterdays Losing Day and What a Day To Bounce Back on as We Are Releasing 7 College Football Winners which Includes a HUGE COLLEGE FOOTBALL 5 STAR WINNER a Play That You Can Easily Have the confidence In Betting the Farm On as this Major Play is The Closest Sure Thing You'll Ever Ever Find In the Sports Gambling Industry as This Play Can Easily Be Considered Our Biggest Play Of the College Football Season 

comp
Coll FTball Virginia +3

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 9, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Sunday *But First a Huge Congrats Is In Stored to the Many that Took Advnatage of Our 5 Star Play Yesterday, A Winner with Ohio State-Michigan State Over 14 Points in the 1st Quarter and Talking about 5 Star Plays, Today For 5 Star Sunday We are Releasing 3 NFL Winners which Includes Our NFL 5 STAR PLAY OF THE WEEK a Play That You Can Easily Have the Confidence In Bettng the Farm On as this Major Play is The Closest Sure Thing You;ll Ever Ever Find In the Sports Gambling Industry and Remember Last Sunday as We Won your 5 Star Play and Already 1-0 In the NFL as We Gave You Indy Colts On Thursday and Finally Wht Not Join For a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are On a NIce 30-12 Run Last 42 Plays Including Winning There Only Play Yesterday With That College Football 5 Star Release

www.yourbestpick.com

Plus a Huge Comp at www.yourbestpick.com Free


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 11, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Super Tuesday *and Yesterday Another Winning Day In the Books Highlighted By Us Going 2-0 On Monday Night Football and Today We Continue the Winnings as We Release 3 MLB Playoff Superlock Winners plus 2 NHL SUPERLOCKS 

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## Giresse (Oct 12, 2022)

Hello, do you only have NFL picks?


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 12, 2022)

Giresse said:


> Hello, do you only have NFL picks?


no
do NHL, MLB. Coll Ftball, Coll Bktball, NFL, Soccer


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 12, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Wednesday *and Yesterday Another Winning Day In the Books Highlighted By Us Opening The NHL Season with a 2-0 Start and Today We Are Releasing 4 NHL Winners which Includes Our NHL 5 STAR OPENING DAY GAME OF THE YEAR a Play that We Are 9-1 Last 10 plus Today 4 MLB Playoff Winners which Include a MLB Playoff SUPERLOCK Backed by a MLB System which has Gone a Perfect 33-0 and that Same System Is Active Today plus Another MLB STATLOCK Total Backed by a MLB System which is a PERFECT 7-0 THIS MLB SEASON and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are On a Nice 34-14 Run Including already 3-0 Today Including Winning there 5 Star Play with Napoli-Ajax Over the Total In the Soccer Champions Leauge as they Combined for 6 Goals 

comp at
www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 16, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Sunday *But First a Huge Congrats is In Stored to the Many That Got Our Plays Yesterday as we went a Perfect 5-0 on the Card Including Winning Your 5 Star Play with Our Largest College Football Total Of the Season with Alabama-Tennesee Over the Total as they Combined for 101 Points as Our 5 Star Plays are On Fire Including on Friday As We Released Our College Football 5 Star Total Of the Week Winner with Oklahoma-Kansas Over the Total as They Combined for 94 Points and College Football 5 Star Team Total Of the Week Winner with Kansas Team Total Over as they Scored 42 Points and Talking about 5 Star Plays, Today For 5 Star Sunday We Are Releasing 6 NFL Winners which Includes our NFL 5 STAR TEASER OF THE WEEK plus a HUGE NFL Total Backed by an NFL System which has Gone a Perfect 23-0 Since 2017 and That Same NFL System went 7-0 Last Year In the NFL and So Far This NFL Season 2-0 as its Beating the NFL Total Pointspread By a Whopping 21 Points On Average THIS NFL SEASON and Finally Why Not Become a Monthly Preferred Client as Our Clients are On a Nice 42-15 Run Including Hitting there Last 9 Plays


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 17, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Monday *as We Look To Bounce Back from Yesterdays Losing Day as Today We Bounce Back with 2 HUGE MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL SUPERLOCKS and We Are a Solid 5-1 With Your MNF Selections This NFL Season plus Today 2 Huge NHL SUPERLOCKS and Remember one Of Our Plays Today is a 5 Star Play and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferered Service as Our Monthly Clients are ON a Nice 42-16 Run Including 9-1 Last 10 Plays 

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 18, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Super Tuesday *and Yesterday a Nice 3-0 Day With a Push and Today We Look to Continue the Winnings as We Are Going To Open the NBA Season with a Bang as We Are Releasing Our NBA OPENING DAY GAME OF THE YEAR plus Today an NHL SUPERLOCK and an MLB Playoff SUPERLOCK is a 5 Star Play and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferered Service as Our Monthly Clients are ON a Nice 43-16 Run Including 10-1 Last 11 Plays

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 19, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Big Wednesday *But First What a Week so Far With Our Selections as We are a Perfect 6-0 This Week Alone with Your Selections Including 3-0 Yesterday With Your Plays Winning With your NBA Opening Day Game Of the Year with Golden State-LA Lakers Over the Total plus Giving You Philadelphia Phillies in Game 1 In MLB Playoffs plus Buffalo Sabres Team Total Over 2 and a Half Goals in the NHL and Today We Look to Continue the Winnings as we are Releasing a HUGE MLB PLAYOFF SUPERLOCK plus 2 NBA SUPERLOCKS and a NHL SUPERLOCK THat Simply Will Not Lose, I Promise You and Finally Why Not Join fo a Month Of Preferred Service as our Clients are ON a Nice 44-16 Run Last 60 Plays Including 11-1 Last 12 PLays

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 20, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *10 Star Thursday *amd If Your a First Time Caller, Today Is the Perfect Day To Be Calling as We are Releasing 2 College Football Winners which Includes Our COLLEGE FOOTBALL Beat The Line Move 10 STAR TOTAL OF THE YEAR as We Want You To Play This Particular College Football Total Now Before The Line Moves Against You and This Major Total Is Backed by a 14-0 College Football System which is Beating the college Football Total Pointspread By an Average of 19 Points the Last Couple of Years and That Same System is a PERFECT 2-0 THIS COLLEGE FOOTBALL SEASON Beating the College Football Total Pointspread By a Whopping 28 Points On Average this College Football Season and Both Times We Released this System as 5 Star Plays This College Football Season plus Today Your NFL Thursday Night Football Winner between Arizona-NewOrleans and We Are a Solid 8-2 With Your NFL Thursday Night Football Selections This NFL Season plus 3 NHL SUPERLOCKS and We Are 8-2 With Your NHL Selections This NHL Season and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are On a Nice 45-16 Run Last 61 Plays Including 12-1 Last 13 Including Winning there Only Play Yesterday with St.Louis Team Total Over the Total in the NHL

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 21, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Friday *But First a Huge Conrats to Everyone that Have Joined Us Recently For a Month Of Preferred Service as You are 14-3 Last 17 Plays Including 1-0 Today as You Won Earlier with Your 5 Star Winner in Soccer with Den Haag-Degraffshap Over the Total in Netherlands Eerstie Divisie and Talking about 5 Star Plays which are On Fire, Today We Are Releasing 2 College Football Winners which Includes a HUGE COLLEGE FOOTBALL 5 STAR PLAY plus Today a NBA SUPERLOCK 

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 22, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *10 Star Saturday *But First a Huge Congrats To The Many That Got Our Plays Yesterday as we went a Perfect 3-0 On the Card Including 5 Star Winner with Temple In College Football and Today WHAT A CARD as we are Releasing 8 College Football Winners which Includes a HUGE COLLEGE FOOTBALL 10 STAR TOTAL backed By a PERFECT 14-0 College Football System which is Beating the College Football Total Pointspread By an Average of 19 Points and THat Same College Football System is a PERECT 2-0 This College Football Season Beating the College Football Total Pointspread By a Whopping 28 Points On Average plus Our COLLEGE FOOTBALL 5 STAR TEAM TOTAL OF THE WEEK plus Our COLLEGE FOOTBALL 1st HALF PLAY OF THE YEAR plus Today an NBA SUPERLOCK Plus 5 NHL SUPERLOCKS and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are On a Nice 49-18 Run Including 15-3 Last 18 Plays 

www.yourbestpick.com
Comp
Coll Ftball Tennessee


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 23, 2022)

adding sat evening
alabama - 12 points for 1st half

as well
played central florida team total over 33 and a half points


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 23, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Sunday *But First a Huge Congrats is In Stored To The Many Of You's That Got Our Plays Yesterday as You Had a Nice Winning Day Highlighted By You Winning Your College Football 10 Star Play Plus Winning Your College Football 5 Star Team Total Of the Week Plus College Football 1st Half Play Of the Year and Talking about Major Plays Today For 5 Star Sunday We Are Releasing 6 NFL Winners which Includes Our NFL 5 STAR PLAY OF THE WEEK which is a Teaser Play plus Our NFL UNDERDOG GAME OF THE WEEK plus NFL Total of the Week plus our NFL TEAM TOTAL OF THE WEEK and Finally an NBA SUPERLOCK Winner and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service where Our Clients are on a Nice 52-18 Run Including 18-3 Last 21 PLays 

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 24, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Big Monday *and You Keep On Getting Our Plays and Simply We Just Keep On Delivering as Yesterday Another Winning Day In the Books and Today It Can Only Mean One Thing, Thats Right MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL as we are a Solid 7-1 With Your MNF Selections this MNF Season Including 2-0 On Monday Night Football Last Monday and Today We Release Our MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL PROP PLAY OF THE YEAR plus Today 4 NBA SUPERLOCKS and We are 6-2 With Your NBA Plays So Far This NBA Season and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service as our Clients are On a Nice 52-18 Run Including 18-3 On There Last 21 Plays

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Oct 25, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Tuesday *But First a Heads Up as We Will Be Down From this Friday October 28th and Back Up November 5th and For Our Monthly Preferred Clients you will be Added Another Week Of Preferred Service and Now To Todays Update as we are Releasing 5 NHL Winners which Includes Our NHL 5 STAR TEAM TOTAL OF THE WEEK plus You Get Our NHL UNDERDOG GAME OF THE WEEK plus also Our NBA STATLOCK Backed by a Perfect 8-0 NBA System and that Same NBA System is already 1-0 THIS NBA SEASON

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Nov 6, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Sunday *But First a Huge Congrats To the Houston Astros in Winning the World Series as well to Our Monthly Preferred Clients who Cashed There 5 Star Futures Ticket On the Houston Astros to Win The World Series which Was Released Back In March from the Beginning of the MLB Season and Talking about 5 Star Plays which are On Fire, Today For 5 Star Sunday We Are Releasing 5 NFL Winners which Includes Our NFL 5 STAR TOTAL OF THE WEEK plus Today 7 NBA Winners which Includes a HUGE NBA STATLOCK Backed by 3 NBA Systems Combined to go a PERFECT 12-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are On a Nice 53-21 Run Including 19-6 Last 25 Plays

www.yourbestpick.com

comp
NBA Cleaveland


----------



## yourbestpick (Nov 10, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Thursday *and Simply We Are On Fire as we are a Solid 14-1 With Your Plays This Week Alone Including 2-0 Yesterday Includng Of Course Winning Your College Football MAC Conference Game Of the Year Winner with Kent State Crushing Bowling Green 40-6 and Like They Say Ride a Hot Service and Thats What Many Of You's Have Been Doing and Today We Continue the Winnings as we are Releasing Our NFL THURSDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL NFC SOUTH 5 STAR TEASER OF THE YEAR In Your Atlanta-Carolina Matchup Tonight and We are a Solid 10-2 On Your Thursday Night Football Selections This NFL Season plus Today 3 NHL Winners which Includes an NHL 5 STAR TEAM TOTAL and Finally an NBA SUPERLOCK WINNING TOTAL and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are On a Nice 60-22 Run Including 26-7 Last 33 Plays 

www.yourbestpick.com

comp
NBA Atlanta-Philadelphia over


----------



## yourbestpick (Nov 18, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Super Friday *and Simply We Are On Fire as Yesterday a Nice 5-1 Winning Day Highlighted By Us Of Course Winning Your NFL Winner with Tennesee plus Winning Your College Football Superlock Winner with Tulane-SMU Flying Over the Total which was Backed by a Perfect 3-0 College Football System as Our System Plays are On Fire whether It Be In College Football, NFL Or NBA and Today We Continue the Winnings as we are Releasing 6 Huge NBA Winners which Includes a HUGE NBA SUPERLOCK Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 6-0 THIS NBA SEASON Beating the NBA Pointspread By an Average of 6 Points Plus Another STATLOCK Total Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 6-0 THIS NBA SEASON Beating the NBA Total Pointsprad By a Whopping 18 Points plus Another NBA Statlock Total Backed by a Perfect 14-0 NBA System and That Same NBA System is a PERFECT 3-0 THIS NBA SEASON Going Over the Total By an Average of 15 POINTS

comp

NBA Denver

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Nov 19, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Saturday *as This Is Your First of Two Updates Today as Our Next Update will be At 3.30 PM EST Later Today and You Keep On Getting Our Plays and Simply We Just Keep On Delivering as Yesterday a Nice 5-1 Winning Day In the Books and Today We Look to Continue the Winnings as we Have Your Day Started with Us Releasing 11 College Football Winners which Includes Our COLLEGE FOOTBALL 5 STAR TEAM TOTAL OF THE YEAR plus Today Our COLLEGE FOOTBALL BLOWOUT GAME OF THE YEAR plus a College Football Statlock backed by a Perfect 10-0 College Football System and That Same College Football System is a PERFECT 5-0 THIS College Football Season plus Another College Football System which is a PERFECT 5-0 ATS THIS College Football Season and Will Have Your Next Update Later Today at 3.30 Pm EST

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Sunday *But First Today We Have a 1 Day Special for a Month Of Preferred Service For $200, If Interested in This 1 Day Special Do Email Us at yourbestpick@hotmail.com and Our Monthly Preferred Clients are On a Nice 25-7 Run Last 32 Plays Including Already 2-0 Today as They Won Earlier with FC Dordrect-Willem Over the Total in the Netherlands Eerstie Divisie a Nice 5 Star Winner and in the Soccer World Cup Ecuador-Qatar Over the Total Of 1 and a Half Goals and Today WHAT A CARD as We Are Releasing Our LARGEST 5 STAR GREY CUP PLAY EVER and You All Now, No One Has Owned the Grey Cup Like We Have Over The Years plus Today 7 Huge NFL Superlocks plus 2 HUGE NBA Totals where One NBA Total Is Backed by a Red Hot NBA System which is a PERFECT 4-0 Since November 4th Beating the NBA Total Pointspread By a Whopping 27 Points On Average PLus Today Another NBA Total Backed BY an NBA System which is a Perfect 5-0 Since October 30th Beating the NBA Total Pointspread By an Average of 10 Points and we Are a Solid 16-4 On Our Last 20 NBA System Plays and Finally 3 Soccer World Cup Futures Plays as We Are Releasing Our Soccer World Cup Winner Plus Your World Cup Leading Goal Scorer and Golden Boot Winner 

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Nov 26, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Saturday *as we Look To Bounce Back from Yesterdays Losing Day BUt We Are Still Way Up For the Week as we are 20-6 With Your Plays and Today WHAT A CARD as Today By Far is the Best Saturday Of the Year as We Have Your Day Started with Us Releasing 2 College Football Winners which Includes Our COLLEGE FOOTBALL 5 STAR TOTAL OF THE YEAR Backed by My Favorite College Football System which is a PERFECT 15-0 To the Over Last 15 Situations which Is Going Over the Total By an Average of 18 Points and That Same College Football System is 3-0 THIS COLLEGE FOOTBALL SEASON Going Over the Total By an Average of 19 POINTS THIS COLLEGE FOOTBALL SEASON plus Today Our COLLEGE FOOTBALL BLOWOUT GAME OF THE WEEK Backed by a PERFECT 11-0 College Football System and that Same College Football System is a PERFECT 6-0 ATS THIS COLLLEGE FOOTBALL SEASON plus 3 NBA Winners which Includes Our NBA UNDERDOG GAME OF THE WEEK Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 6-0 ATS Since October 29th plus our NBA TOTAL OF THE WEEK backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 7-0 To the Over THIS NBA SEASON Going Over by an Average of 15 POINTS and Finally a HUGE WORLD CUP SUPERLOCK and We are a Solid 6-2 with Your Soccer World Cup Selections 

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Nov 27, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Sunday *But First a Huge Congrats To The Many That Called Yesterday as Another Winning Day In The Books Highlighted By Us Of Course Winning Your College Football 5 Star Total Of the Year Winner with Kansas-Kansas State Over the Total and Talking about 5 Star Plays which Are On Fire, Today For 5 Star Sunday We Are Releasing 7 NFL Winners which Includes our NFL 5 STAR TEASER OF THE YEAR a Play That You Can Easily Have the Confidence In Betting The Farm On as this Major Play is the Closest Sure Thing You'll Ever Ever Find in the Sports Gambling Industry plus a HUGE NBA STATLOCK TOTAL Backed by a Perfect 24-0 NFL System and that Same NFL System is a PERFECT 3-0 THIS NFL SEASON Beating the NFL Total Pointspread By a Whopping 17 Points On Average plus Today Our NFL BLOWOUT GAME OF THE WEEK plus NFL GAME OF THE WEEK plus Another NFL STATLOCK which is a PERFECT 5-0 ATS THIS NFL SEASON and Rememebr This Past Thursday as we went a Perfect 3-0 With Your NFL Selections Including NFL 5 Star Thanksgiving 5 Star Play Of the Year Winner and Finally a HUGE WORLD CUP SUPERLOCK and REmemebr We are 7-2 With Your Soccer World Cup Selections and Remember W Are 24-8 with Your Selections This Week Alone

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Nov 28, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Monday *But First Can Our 5 Star Plays Be Stopped ? As Yesterday Of Course We Won Your 5 Star With Our NFL 5 Star Teaser Of the Year, A Winner and Talking about 5 Star Plays Which Are On Fire, Today We Release a HUGE NFL 5 STAR WINNER plus Today 2 NBA Winners which Includes Our NBA BLOWOUT GAME OF THE WEEK backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 4-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON Plus Today Our NBA TOTAL OF THE WEEK Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 10-0 Last 10 Situations Including That Same NBA System Being a PERFECT 4-0 THIS NBA SEASON Beating the NBA Total Pointspread BY a Whopping 29 POINTS ON AVERAGE plus Today 4 NHL SUPERLOCKS and Finally a HUGE Soccer World Cup Winner For Tomorrow and Remember We Are 8-2 With Your Soccer World Cup Plays Including Winning Yesterday With Germany-Spain Both Teams To Score YES and Finally Why Not Join For a Month of Preferred Service and Our Clients are On a Nice 16-4 Run Including already Today 4-0 as They Won With in Soccer World Cup with Cameroon-Serbia Over the Total Plus Cameroon-Serbia Both teams To Score Yes plus Ghana-South Korea Over the total Plus Ghana-South Korea Both Teams To Score Yes

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Nov 29, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Tuesday *But First We Have Been Getting Alot Of Emails Asking when Will the Next Special be For a Month Of Preferred Service, and My Answer to You Is Today, as If Interested in a Month Of Preferred Service for a 1 Day Special for $200, Do Email us at yourbestpick@hotmail.com and Our Monthly Preferred Clients are On a Nice 18-4 Run Last 22 Plays Including Hitting there Last 6 Plays Including Already Today 1-0 as We Won Earlier with Netherlnds - 1 and a half Goals In Soccer World Cup and Right Now On the card We are Releasing 6 NHL Winners which Includes Our NHL 5 STAR TEAM TOTAL OF THE MONTH a Play That You Can Easily Have the Confidence In Betting the Farm On as this Major Play is The Closest Sure Thing You'll Ever, Ever Find In the Sports Gambling Industry and our 5 Star Plays Are On Fire plus Today an NBA STATLOCK backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 6-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON

comp
NHL Cal-Flor Over

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Nov 30, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Big wednesday *But First A Huge Congrats is In Stored to Everyone That Took Advantage Of Our 1 Day Special for a Month Of Preferred Service Yesterday as You Were Greated with a 1-0 Day as You Won With Your NHL 5 Star Team Total Of the Month Winner with Sanjose Team Total Over as Our Monthly Preferred Clients are On a Nice 19-4 Run Last 23 Plays including Hitting 7 In a Row and Counting and Today On the Card we are Releasing 4 NBA Winners which Includes a Red Hot NBA STATLOCK backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 4-0 ATS Since November 14th Beating the NBA Pointspread By an average of 14 POINTS plus Another NBA STATLOCK backed by 2 NBA Systems Combined to go a Solid 11-1

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 1, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Thursday *and You Keep On Getting Our Plays and Simply We Just Keep On Delivering as Yesterday a Nice 3-1 Winning Day In the Books and Today WHAT A CARD as We Are Releasing a HUGE NFL Thursday Night Football Superlock Winner Between Buffalo-Newengland and we Are 14-2 With Your NFL Thursday Games This NFL Season plus Today a HUGE NHL Superlock and Finally a Huge Monster Soccer World Cup 5 Star Play For Tomorrow and We Are a Solid 9-2 With Your Soccer World Cup Selections and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service as our Clients are On a Nice 19-4 Run Including 7 in a Row and Counting 

www.yourbestpick.com

NHL Ariz Team Total Over


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 2, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Super Friday *But First a Huge Congrats is In Stored to the Many That Got Our Plays Yesterday as we went a Perfect 3-0 On The Card as Of Course We Won Your NFL Thursday Night Football Release with Buffalo,an Easy Winner Plus NHL Winner with St.Louis- Carolina Over the Total as They Combined for 10 Goals plus Of Course Winning Your Soccer World Cup 5 Star Play with Serbia-Switzerland over the Total as We Are Now 10-2 With Your Soccer World Cup Releases and Right Now We Look to Continue the Winnings as Today For Super Friday We Are Releasing 4 NBA Superlocks where One NBA SUPERLOCK is backed by a PERFECT 10-0 NBA System and that Same NBA System is a PERFECT 5-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON plus Another NBA STATLOCK backed by an NBA System which is a PERECT 4-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON plus a Red Hot NBA STATLOCK which is a PERFECT 5-0 ATS Since November 2nd plus an NBA Total Backed by a Red Hot NBA System which is a PERFECT 5-0 To the Over Since November 7th Going Over By an Average of 14 Points and Finally a HUGE COLLEGE FOOTBALL SUPERLOCK For Tonight 

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 3, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Saturday *But First You keep On Getting Our Plays and Simply We Just Keep On Delivering as Yesterday a HUge Winning Day In the Books Highlighted By Us Winning Your College Football Release With Utah and Talking about College Football, Today We Release 2 College Football Winners which Includes Our COLLEGE FOOTBALL CHAMPIONDHIP GAME OF THE YEAR plus Today a HUGE NBA TOTAL Backed by a Red Hot NBA System which is a PERFECT 6-0 Since November 7th Beating the NBA Total Pointspread BY an Average of 14 Points and Finally 3 NHL Winners which Includes a HUGE NHL 5 STAR TEAM TOTAL That Simply Will Not Lose

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 4, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Sunday *But First If Your a First Time Caller, Today Is the Perfect Day To Get Our Plays as Today By Far is the Best NFL Day Of the Year as We Are Releasing 8 Huge NFL Winners which Includes Not 1 But 2 NFL 5 STAR TEASERS plus Today Our NFL AFC TOTAL OF THE YEAR plus an NFL STATLOCK backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 6-0 ATS THIS NFL SEASON and Finally Why Not Join For a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients Have 2 Five Star Plays Going and a 3 Star Going and Remember Our Monthlyly Prferred Clients are On a Nice 21-5 Run Last 26 Plays Including 8-1 Last 9 Plays

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 8, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Thursday *and Today WHAT A CARD as We Are Releasing a HUGE THURSDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL SUPERLOCK Winner Between LasVegas-LA Rams and We are 15-2 This NFL Season with Your Thursday NFL Selections plus Today 4 NHL Winners which Includes Our NHL 5 STAR TOTAL OF THE MONTH plus 2 NBA SUPERLOCKS Where One NBA SUPERLOCK Is Backed by 2 NBA Systems Combined to go a PERFECT 13-0 where One of the Systems is a PERFECT 5-0 THIS NBA Season Beating the NBA Pointspread BY a Whopping 17 Points On Average plus Today an NBA Total Backed by 2 NBA Systems Combined to go a PERFECT 20-0

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 9, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Friday *But First a Huge Congrats is In Stored to The Many THat Got Our Plays yesterday as we went a Perfect 7-0 On the Card Including Of Course Winning Your NHL 5 Star Total Of the Month Winner with S.Louis-Winnipeg Over the Total and Talking about 5 Star Plays Today We Release 2 NHL Winners which Includes Our NHL 5 STAR TEAM TOTAL OF THE MONTH Plus Also On the card 2 NBA Winners which includes an NBA STATLOCK Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 7-0 THIS NBA Season plus also an NBA Total Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 5-0 THIS NBA Season Beating the NBA Total Pointspread by an Average of 18 Points 

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *10 Star Guaranteed Sunday *as We Look to Bounce Back from Yesterdays Rare Losing Day and What a Day To Bounce Back on as We Are Releasing 7 NFL Winners which Includes Our NFL 10 STAR GUARANTEED TEASER OF THE WEEK as If This Major Play Loses, You Get Tomorrows Games Absolutely Free Right Here On this Free Pick Page plus Today Our NFL TOTAL OF THE WEEK plus 2 NHL SUPERLOCKS plus a Nice NBA Total Backed by a PERFECT 19-0 NBA System and that Same NBA System is a PERFECT 6-0 THIS NBA SEASON Beating The NBA Total Pointspread by an Average Of 15 Point

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 12, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Big Monday *and That Can Only Mean One Thing, Thats Right MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL But First a Huge Congrats is In Stored To The Many That Took Advantage of Our NFL 10 Star GUaranteed Play Yesterday, A Winner as I Hope this Major Play, Payed for All Your Christmas Shopping For the Season and Today WHAT A CARD as We Are Releasing a Huge Monster NFL Monday Night Football Superlock Winner and We Are A Solid 10-3 With Your NFL MNF Selections this NFL Season Including Winning Last Monday With Neworleans plus Today 3 NBA Winners which Includes a NBA SUPERLOCK backed by a NBA System which is a PERFECT 4-0 ATS Since November 18th Plus Today a Nice NBA Total Backed by 3 NBA Systems Combined to go a PERFECT 19-0 where One of The Systems is a PERFECT 5-0 Since November 25th Beating the NBA Total Pointspread By a Whopping 27 Points On Average plus Another NBA Total Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 8-0 THIS NBA SEASON 

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 16, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Friday *But First a Huge Congrats is In Stored To The Many Of You's That Got Our Plays Yesterday as we Had a Huge Winning Day Highlighted Of Course Winning Your Best Be On the Call with Your 5 Star Play with Sanfrancisco in the NFL and Talking about 5 Star Plays which are On Fire, Today For 5 Star Friday We Have Your Day Started with Us Releasing a College Football 5 Star Play in your Troy-UTSA Matchup as We Open the College Football Season with a Bang plus Today 6 NBA Winners which Includes our NBA UNDERDOG OF THE MONTH Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 6-0 ATS Since November 16th Plus also Today a Nice NBA Total Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 9-0 THIS NBA SEASON Beating The NBA Total Pointspraed BY a Whopping 17 Points On Average and We Are On Fire with Your NBA System Plays and Finally a Huge NHL SUPERLOCK

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 17, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Saturday *But First Isn't about Time To Become a Monthly Preferred Client as our Clients are Already 1-0 Today as they Won Earlier with 5 Star Winner Croatia-Morroco Over 2 and a Half Goals in the World Cup and Talking about 5 Star Plays which are On Fire, Yesterday We Won Your 5 Star Play with Troy In Colleg Football and Today We Are Releasing a College Football Bowk Superlock plus 3 NFL Superlocks plus 2 NBA STATLOCKS where One NBA Statlock Total is backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 4-0 This NBA Season Beating the NBA Total Pointspread BY a Whopping 21 Points on Average and We Are On Fire with Our NBA System Plays as we are 20-5 Last 25 System Plays including 2-0 Yesterday with NBA System Plays as we Won with your NBA Dog Of the Month With the NY Knicks which was backed by a 7-0 NBA System plus NBA Statlock Winner with Dallas-Portland Over Backed by a Perfect 10-0 NBA System and Remember One of Our Plays Today is a 5 Star Play a Play 

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 18, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Sunday *and Today What a Card as We are Releasing 2 NFL winners which Includes our NFL 5 STAR GAME OF THE WEEK plus Today Our NFL Total Of the Week Backed by a Red Hot NFL System which is a PERFECT 4-0 Since October 30th Beating the NFL Total Pointspread By a Whopping 20 Points plus Today an NBA STATLOCK Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 7-0 ATS Since November 16th

comp
Soccer france-argentina both teams to score
YES

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Big Monday *and That Can Only Mean One Thing Thats Right Monday Night Football, But First a Huge Congrats Is In Stored to the Many That Got Our Plays Yesterday as we went a Perfect 3-0 On The Card as We Won Your Best Bet On the Call with Your NFL 5 Star Game Of The Week Winner with Jacksonville outright Against Dallas plus Winning your NFL Total Of the Week Easy Winner with Dallas-Jacksonville Over the Total as This Went Over By 26 Points Now Backed by an NFL System which is a Perfect 5-0 This NFL Season Plus also Yesterday Winning Your NBA Statlock with the NY Knicks Backed by a NBA System which is a Perfect 8-0 ATS This NBA Season and Today We Are Releasing a Huge NFL MNF Superlock Winner Between Greenbay-LA Rams and We Are a Solid 12-3 With Your MNF Selections this NFL Season plus Today 4 NBA Winners which Includes an NBA STATLOCK backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 4-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON and We are 21-6 On Our Last 27 NBA System plays plus an NHL Superlock and Finally Isn;t about Time To Become a Monthly Preferred Client, Yesterday we were Perfect With There Plays Including Winning The Soccer World Cup Futures Play with Argentina Winning the World Cup as this Play Was Released Before the Tournament Started, Congrats

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 20, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Super Tuesday *But First Isn't about Time To Become a Monthly Preferred Client where Our Clients are ON a Nice 12-3 Run Last 15 Plays Including Winning There Only Play Yesterday with 3 Star Winner St.Louis Team Total Over the Total In the NHL as This Was Also Our Best Bet On the Call and If Interested In Becoming a Monthly Preferred Client, Do Email us at yourbestpick@hotmail.com and Today We Are Releasing a HUGE COLLEGE FOOTBALL BOWL SUPERLOCK In Your Toledo-Liberty Matchup and we are a Perfect 2-0 With College Football Bowl Selections Plus Today 2 NBA SUPERLOCKS Where One NBA SUPERLOCK Is Backed by a PERFECT 11-0 NBA System and That Same NBA System is a PERFECT 5-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON and Our NBA System Plays are On Fire, Including Winning Yesterday with Cleaveland as They Crushed Utah 122-99 which is Now Backed by an NBA System which is a Perfect 5-0 ATS THis NBA Season and we are 22-6 On Our Last 28 NBA System Plays

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 21, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Wednesday *As Today We Look to Bounce Back from Yesterdays Losing Day and What a Day To Bounce Back On as we are Releasing 8 NBA Winners which Includes Our NBA 5 STAR ODDSMAKERS MISTAKE GAME OF THE YEAR as The Line Is Way Off and Best Of All Its Backed by 2 NBA Systems Combined to go a PERFECT 22-0 ATS plus Today a Nice NBA Total Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 10-0 To The Over THIS NBA SEASON Going Over the Total By a Whopping 17 Points On Average and we Are a Solid 22-7 On Our Last 29 NBA System Plays and Finally Why Not Join For a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are on a Nice 12-4 Run Last 16 Plays

www.yourbestpick.com

Comp
Coll Hoops Ohio State


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Super Thursday *But First Isn't About Time to Become a Monthly Preferred Client as Our Clients are Already 2-0 With there Plays Today as They Won there 5 Star Play with Liverpool-Manchester City Over the Total in Soccer plus 3 Star Winner With Liverpool-Manchester City Both Teams to Score Yes, and Now To Todays Update as We Are Releasing a HUGE THURSDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL SUPERLCK WINNER Between NY Jets-Jacksonville and We are A Solid 16-3 With Your NFL Thursday Selections THis NFL Season plus Today a College Football Bowl Superlock Between Baylor-Airforce

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 25, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Sunday *and Yesterday a Nice 4-1 Winning Day In the Books Highlighted By Us Of Course Winning Your Best Bet On the Call with Your NFL 5 Star Play, a Winner and Talking about 5 Star Plays which are On Fire, Today We Release 3 Huge NFL Winners which a HUGE NFL 5 STAR PLAY

www.yourbestpick.com

Comp
NBA Philadelphia


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Super Tuesday *and Yesterday We Released One Play and Of Course a Winner with Your NFL MNF 5 Star Play with LA Chargers as we are Now on a Nice 13-1 Run Last 14 Plays and Today We Are Releasing a HUGE COLLEGE FOOTBALL BOWL SUPERLOCK backed by a College Football System which is already a Perfect 2-0 This College Football Bowl Season and We are a Solid 5-1 With Your College Football Bowl Plays plus Today a NBA STATLOCK Backed by an NBA System which is a Perfect 14-0 Including That Same NBA System Being a PERFECT 8-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON and Finally Why Not Become a Monthly Preferred Client as oUr Clients are on a Nice 9-0 Run Last 9 Plays

comp
Coll Hoops Seton Hall

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 28, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Wednesday *and Simply Can We Be Stopped? You Be the Judge as We Are On a Nice 15-1 Run Last 16 Plays Including 2-0 Yesterday Including Best Bet On the Call Winner with College Football Bowl Superlock Winner with East Carolina which is Now Backed by a College Football System which is a Perfect 4-0 This College Football Bowl Season and that Same System is Again Active This Friday So Make Sure to Check For it Again and Today We Continue the Winnings as we Release a Huge COLLEGE FOOTBALL 5 STAR SUPERLOCK and we Are 6-1 With Your College Football Bowl Plays plus Today 2 NBA SUPERLOCKS Where One NBA SUPERLOCK Is Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 6-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON and also You Get Another NBA STATLOCK Backed By an NBA System which is a PERECT 4-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON plus a HUGE NHL SUPERLOCK TOTAL That I Simply Just Love

www.yourbestpick.com

Comp

NBA Miami


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 29, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Super Thursday *But First a Huge Congrats is In Stored To The Many That Got Our Plays Yesterday as Another Winning Day In the Books Highlighted By Us Of Course Winning Your 5 Star Play With Duke In College Footbal as They Beat UCF 30-13 as We Are Now 7-1 With Your College Football Bowls and Today We Are Releasing a HUGE NFL Thursday NIght Football Superlock In Your Dallas-Tennesee Matchup backed by a Red Hot NFL System which is a Perfect 5-0 Since Oct 30th Beating the NFL Pointspread By a Whopping 21 Points ON Average and Has Anyone Owned NFL TNF Like We, No One as we are 17-3 With Your NFL Thursday Selections THis NFL Season, Just Incredible plus Today 2 NBA STATLOCKS Where One NBA STATLOCK is Backed by a NFL System which is a PERFECT 5-0 ATS Since Oct 29th plus a Nice NBA Total backed by a PERFECT NBA System which is a PERFECT 8-0 NBA System and that Same NBA System is a PERFECT 3-0 THIS NBA SEASON Beating the NBA Total Pointspread By a Whopping 28 Points On Average and Finally Why Not Join for a MOnth Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are On a Nice 11-0 Run Last 11 Plays Including 1-0 Yesterday Winning With Duke in College Football

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 30, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Friday *But First You Keep On Getting Our Plays and Simply We Just Keep On Delivering as Yesterday Another Winning Day In the Books and Today WE Look to Continue the Winnings as we Release 3 NBA Winners which Includes Our NBA 5 STAR UNDERDOG GAME OF THE WEEK Backed by a Perfect 12-0 NBA System and that Same NBA System is a PERFECT 3-0 This NBA Season Beating the NBA Pointspread By a Whopping 16 Points On Average plus Today a NBA Statlock backed by a Perfect 14-0 NBA System and that Same NBA System is a PERFECT 4-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON plus a Nice NBA STATLOCK Total Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 8-0 To The OVer this NBA Season Gong Over the Total by an Average of 15 POINTS plus a HUGE COLLEGE FOOTBALL BOWL SUPERLOCK backed by a College Football System which is a PERFECT 4-0 THIS College Football Bowl Season and We Are 7-1 This College Football Bowl Season

www.yourbestpick.com

Comp 
NHL Carolina Team Total Over


----------



## yourbestpick (Dec 31, 2022)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Big Saturday *But First a Huge Congrats is In Stored To The Many That Got Our Plays Yesterday as we had a Huge Winning Day Highlighted By Us Of Course Winning Your Best Bet On the Call with Your NBA 5 Star Underdog Game of the Month Winner with Golden State Now Backed by an NBA System which is a Perfect 4-0 ATS THis NBA Season and Talking about NBA System Plays which are On Fire, Today We Release 6 NBA Winners which Includes an NBA Total backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 4-0 Since November 1th Beating the NBA Total Pointspread bya Whopping 23 Points On Average Plus another NBA STATLOCK Total Backed by a Red Hot NBA System whics a Perfect 5-0 Since December 19th Beating the NBA Total Pointspread by an average of 14 Points plus another NBA Total Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 9-0 To The Over this NBA Season and that Same NBA System won Again Yesterday plus a Nice NBA Underdog Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 6-0 ATS Since November 11th and Finally 2 COLLEGE FOOTBALL BOWL SUPERLOCKS and we are a Solid 7-2 With Your College Football Bowl Plays and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are On a Nice 12-1 Run Last 13 Plays

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Jan 2, 2023)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Monday *But First What Day Yesterday To Open The Year 2003 as we went 7-1 On the Card Including Best Bet On the Call, A Winner with Your NFL 5 Star Teaser Of the Year, A Winner and Talking about Game Of the Year Winners, Today For 5 Star Monday We Are Releasing Our COLLEGE FOOTBALL BOWL GAME OF THE YEAR backed by a PERFECT 8-0 College Football Bowl System plus Today Our NBA 5 STAR TOTAL OF THE WEEK backed by 2 NBA Systems Combined to go a PERFECT 15-0 where One of the Systems is a PERFECT THis NBA Season Beating the NBA Total Pointspread By a Whopping 17 Points on Average and Finally a HUGE SOCCER SUPERLOCK

comp
NBA Detroit-Portland Over

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## Bettingsocks (Jan 3, 2023)

Happy New Year! Happy winnings!


----------



## yourbestpick (Jan 3, 2023)

Bettingsocks said:


> Happy New Year! Happy winnings!


Happy New Year To You As Well !!
Take Care


----------



## yourbestpick (Jan 3, 2023)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Super Tuesday *But First I want To Say Its Never Over Til Its Over as we Got a Fair Amount Of People Emailing Us What Kind Of F In Pick was Tulane For Your College Football Bowl Game of The Year when Tulane was Down 14 Points, But We Know What Happened, Yes Tulane Came Back and Got Us the Win as Yesterday a Perfect 3-0 On the Card as we Won Your Best Bet on the Call with Your NBA 5 Star TOtal Of the Week Winner with Brooklyn-Sanantonio Over the Total as we are Now 20-5 on Our Last 25 Daily Best Bets On the Call Plus In Soccer Liverpool-Brentford Both Teams to Score Yes as We are Now 10-1 with Your Selections This Year 2023 and Today We Are Only Releasing One Play, as You Get Our NBA GAME OF THE WEEK Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 7-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred SErvice as Our Clients are On a NIce 18-3 Run Last 21 PLays Including 3-0 Yesterday With Thre Plays

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Jan 4, 2023)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Big Wednesday *But First If Your a First Time Caller, Today Is the Perfect Day To Get Our Plays as We Look to Bounce Back from Yesterdays Losing Day as Today We Are Releasing 4 Incredible NBA Winners which Includes a HUGE NBA TOTAL backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 5-0 THIS NBA SEASON Beating the NBA Total Pointspread By a Whopping 17 Points On Average plus Another NBA Total Backed by a Red Hot NBA System which is a PERFECT 8-0 To The Over Since December 19th Going Over the Total By an Average of 11 Points Plus Another NBA Total Backed by 2 NBA Systems Combined to go a Solid 18-1 THIS NBA SEASON Where One of the Systems is a PERFECT 8-0 THIS NBA SEASON Going Over The Total By an Average of 17 Points


----------



## yourbestpick (Jan 5, 2023)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Thursday *and I Want To Know What Is Hotter THese Days Playing Our Daily Best Bet On teh Call Or Being a Monthly Preferred Client as Our Daily Best Bet On the Call is On a Nice 21-6 Run which Many Of You's Just Call Daily For Including Yesterdays Best Bet On the Call Winner with Golden State-Detroit Over the Total Backed by 2 NBA Systems Combined to go 18-1 Plus Our Monthly Preferred Clients are On a Nice 19-4 Run Last 23 Plays including Winning there Lone Play Yesterday with Golden State-Detroit Over the Total In the NBA and Today What a Card as We are Releasing 2 NBA Winners which Includes Our NBA 5 STAR TNT GAME OF THE YEAR Backed by a Red Hot NBA System which is a PERFECT 4-0 Since Dec 10th Beating the NBA Pointspread By a Whopping 25 Points On Average plus Today a HUGE NBA Total Backed By an NBA System which is a PERFECT 4-0 THIS NBA SEASON Beating the NBA Total Pointspread By an Average Of 15 Points 

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Jan 6, 2023)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Friday *But First Today We Have a 1 Day Special for a Month Of Preferred Service For $200, If Interested in This 1 Day Special, Do Email us at yourbestpick@hotmail.com and Our Monthly Preferred Clients are On a Nice 23-7 Run Including 1-0 Today as they Won Earlier with Pec Zolle-Almere City Over the Total In the Soccer Netherlands Eerstie Divisie, a 5 Star Winner and Talking about 5 Star Plays, Today We Are Releasing 2 NBA Winners which Includes Our NBA 5 STAR SYSTEM TOTAL OF THE MONTH Backed by 2 NBA Systems Combined to go a PERFECT 18-0 where One of the Systems is a PERFECT 9-0 THHS NBA Season Beating the NBA Total Pointspread By an Average of 16 Points and You All KNow When we have an NBA Play Supported by 2 Systems Like we Have Today, It's Money In the Bank Plus Today Our NBA BLOWOUT GAME OF THE WEEK backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 8-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON 

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Saturday at 5:05 PM)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Saturday *But First a Huge Congrats is In Stored to Everyone That Took Advantage of Our 1 Day Special for a Month Of Preferred Service Yesterday as you Were Greated with a 2-0 Day Including 5 Star Winner with LA Lakers-Atlant Over the Total as Our Monthly Preferred Clients are ON a Nice 25-7 Run Last 32 Plays and Today WHAT A CARD as we are Releasing 4 NFL Winners which Includes a HUGE NFL 5 STAR PLAY a Play That You Can Easily Have the Confidence In Betting the Farm On as this Major Play is the Closest Sure Thing You'll Ever Ever Find in The Sports Gambling Indsury plus Today Our NHL UNDERDOG GAME OF THE WEEK plus an NBA Total Backed by an NBA System which is a Solid 10-1 To The Over THIS NBA SEASON and for Our Soccer Friends Out There, a Soccer Superlock For Today


----------



## yourbestpick (Sunday at 3:26 PM)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Sunday *as we Look to Bounce Back from Yesterdays Losing Day and What a Day To Bounce Back On as we are Releasing 4 Huge NFL Winners which Includes Our NFL Total Of the Week Backed by an NFL System which is a PERFECT 16-0 Over the Last Few Years Including That Same NFL System Being a PERFECT 9-0 THIS NFL SEASON which is Beating the NFL Total Pointspread by an Average of 10 Points Plus Today our NFL GAME OF THE WEEK plus Our NFL BLOWOUT GAME OF THE WEEK backed by a PERFECT 13-0 NFL System and that Same NFL System is a PERFECT 7-0 ATS THIS NFL SEASON plus Our NFL TEASER OF THE WEEK and Remember One of these Plays is a 5 STAR PLAY and Finally 2 NBA SUPERLOCK Winning Totals and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are ON a Nice 25-8 Run Last 33 Plays


----------



## yourbestpick (Monday at 9:31 PM)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Guaranteed Championship Monday *and Today We Completely Own Your College Football Championship Winner Between Georgia-TCU Side, Total and Teaser Plus 2 College Football Prop Plays Which Simply Will Not Lose plus Today OUR NBA GAME OF THE WEEK Backed by 2 NBA Systems Combined to go a PERFECT 17-0 where One of the Systems is a PERFECT 7-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON and You All Know when We Release an NBA Play Which is Supported by Two Systems Like We Have Today, Its Simply an Automatic Win as Games This NBA Season Supprted by 2 Systems Like We Have Today, Those Plays are 15-3 This NBA Season Plus Today Our NHL TEAM TOTAL OF THE MONTH and Remember one of Our Plays Today os a 5 STAR GUARANTEED PLAY and If This Major Play Loses, You Get Tomorrows Games Absolutely Free Right Here On this Free Pick Page and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are ON a Nice 25-9 Run Last 34 Plays

comp

NBA Neworleans

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Tuesday at 7:54 PM)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Tuesday *But First a Huge Congrats is In Stored to The Many That Took Advantage of Our 5 Star GUaranteed Play Yesterday, a Winner as Simply We Dont Lose Guranteed Plays and Today WHAT A CARD as We Are Releasing 2 Huge NBA Winners which Includes a NBA STATLOCK Backed by 2 NBA Systems combined to go a Solid 16-1 and Simply We Dont LOse NBA Games that Are Supported by 2 NBA Systems Like We have Today and Yesterday We Won Your Lone NBA Play with NBA Game of the Week With Milwaukee which was Backed by 2 NBA Systems Combined to go a Perfect 17-0 plus Today a NBA Total Backed by an NBA System which is a PERFECT 11-1 To The Over THis NBS Season plus Today a Huge NHL SuperlocK Total and Yesterday We Won Your Lone NHL Play with Your NHL Team Total Of the Month With Seattle Team Total Over and Remember One Of Our Plays Today is a 5 Star Play and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are ON a Nice 26-9 Run Last 35 Plays

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Wednesday at 9:10 PM)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *Big Wednesday *and Yesterday a Nice Winning Day In the Books Highlighted By Us Of Course Winning Your Best Bet On the Call with Your 5 Star Play, A Winner and Today We Only Have One Play Going, as It Comes in the NBA, With an NBA STATLOCK backed by a Red Hot NBA System which is a PERFECT 6-0 ATS Since December 5th and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are ON a Nice 27-9 Run Last 36 Plays 

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## yourbestpick (Yesterday at 6:47 PM)

Hi Folks You've Reached Your Best Bet For *5 Star Thursday *But First Isn't About Time to Become a Monthly Preferred Client where Our Clients are On a Nice 27-9 Run Last 36 Plays and Yesterday Our Clients Passed On there Plays and If Interested in Becoming a Monthly Preferred Client Do Email us at yourbestpick@hotmail.com and There Are Some Nice Early Soccer Winners Only For our Clients For Friday and Today WHAT A CARD as We are Releasing 4 Great NBA Winners which Includes a HUGE NBA STATLOCK backed by 2 NBA Systems Combined to go a PERFECT 10-0 ATS THIS NBA SEASON and You All Know when We Release a NBA Play Supported by 2 Systems Like We Have Today, Its Money In the Bank as these plays are 17-3 This NBA Season Including 2-0 This Week Alone plus Today another NBA Statlock Backed by an NBA System which is A Solid 8-1 ATS Since November 13th Plus 3 NHL Winners plus Our Mixed Sports Parlay Of the Week and Rememebr One of Our Plays Today is a 5 Star Play, a Play That You Can Easily Have the Confidence In Betting The Farm On as this Major Play is the Closest Sure Thing You'll Ever Ever Find In the Sports Gambling Industry and Finally Why Not Join for a Month Of Preferred Service as Our Clients are ON a Nice 27-9 Run Last 36 Plays

comp

NBA Okl-Phil Over

www.yourbestpick.com


----------

